# Makeup for lime green outfit



## sarahk816 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm doing some stage makeup for girls that will be wearing lime green outfits.  I'm looking for suggestions as far as eye shadows that will make the eyes pop, but not look trashy, same with lip color.  I was thinking shimmery brown/copper might look good on some girls, or even a neutral eye with brown in the crease to define the eyes.  I'd love to hear some more ideas! Thanks!


----------



## makeba (Nov 19, 2009)

i was thinking of shadow colors like
mulch
bronze
goldmine
lippie colors in soft corals
and a sultry winged out eyeliner application


----------



## User42 (Nov 20, 2009)

How about a neutral eye (a light color like Vanilla on the lid, medium brown in the crease like Cork, Soft Brown, etc, depending on skintone ofcourse), with some black liner and a pop of a limegreen color on the lower lashline?
As for the lips; I'd go with a neutral color, like a my-lips-but-better lipcolor if you get what I mean


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 20, 2009)

I would do bronzes, golds and coppers!


----------



## highonmac (Nov 22, 2009)

Definitely coopers, red bronzy type colours with give a nice green against the lime greeness without being over powering. Lips and blush, i say pretty nuertal peach colours.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Nov 30, 2009)

Frosty colours can glare a lot under the lights! Bewareee of them.

Personally, I'd go with neutral browns, with a pretty well defined crease and false lashes if you can. Depending on how harsh the lighting is, you might need to do a darker (or brighter) than neutral lip because lips get washed out really easily. If they're dancers it's not so bad, but if they're singing/speaking then it's pretty noticeable.

Hope this isn't too late! And good luck, whatever you decide to do!


----------

